# Does Fire Rated really Work?



## Jim (Jun 12, 2007)

Fire Rated (F/R) is an interesting concept. We have some fire rated stuff that’s like an overcoat, and a snowsuit. I’m sure that it is fire rated. 

Our uniforms are 100% cotton because we work around live electrical panels. I hardly think that cotton is considered fire rated, but is certainly a few shades better than poly-cotton. I wear this uniform on occasional side jobs as well, and have been accused of wearing them on vacation.

You didn’t mention what the F/R clothing that you wear during the normal course of your work is made of, except we can assume it’s not poly-cotton (that would leave out most Hawaiian shirts). Would you care to comment further on this specific topic?


PS: Yep, our F/R snowsuit and overcoat combo did come with accessories, a hard hat, gloves, and a nice face shield and we added a pull rope.


----------

